# UV lighting yes or no



## Babebirds06 (Jul 11, 2019)

I have the ring neck doves and the aviary is indoor. They have a plant in the aviary since Wednesday and I noticed the plant is not well and a friend of mine asked if my birds had a UV light, I had no idea!! Well my plant isn’t well so should my babies have a lamp?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Indoor birds need to produce vitamin d3, sunlight helps them do that, so if they do not get direct sunlight, then yes they will benefit from uv lighting for birds .


----------



## Babebirds06 (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks so much! I ordered one from featherbrite!!


----------



## WinnithePuh (11 mo ago)

Thank you for sharing this information. I haven't adopted a pigeon that long ago and still don't know much about how best to care for them. Now I'll know that they need a UV lamp. I recently ordered a smart bulb for your home and thought it would be enough for them and easy for me to change the color and turn it off. But now I understand that a regular bulb isn't enough and it's best to buy a special one. Will vitamin D work for them if I take them out for a walk with the cage? Or it's better not to? I would be glad to get any advice you can give me, as long as it is really helpful. I hope for your understanding.


----------

